# New addition to theatre



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is my new addition to my theatre which came today the dvda1ud universal disc player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice Denon/Pioneer Elite setup. Beautiful Stand as well. I used to own a VSX-49txi up to the release of HDMI 1.3.
All the best,
J


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sa--weet!


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Very nice Denon/Pioneer Elite setup. Beautiful Stand as well. I used to own a VSX-49txi up to the release of HDMI 1.3.
> All the best,
> J


 Yea thanks JJ,The pioneer is a fantastic reciever as the amp section is 170 watts per channel and is more than capable of running the denon and my speakers. The only let down was no hdmi. I tuned it back to factory settings and use the multichannel source and use the denon to decode the video and audio.Its good to see you are still lurking around:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Lurking? I am fairly close to 7000 Posts. I have taken on being one of the HDTV Moderators and this has taken up a good chunk of time, but I did not realize I seemed so distant on other subforums.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Lurking? I am fairly close to 7000 Posts. I have taken on being one of the HDTV Moderators and this has taken up a good chunk of time, but I did not realize I seemed so distant on other subforums.


 Congratulations on your 7000 posts. Its good to have people like yourself around that is noligable on certain subjects and to have people like yourself handy with answers to problems. I myself dont know that much about the ins and outs of home theatre forums because i am never on them enough. I was only just thinking about moderating the other day just as to how much time it takes to moderate on a forum.I wouldnt know where to start(hehe).Thanks for the kind comment.:T


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Nice addition........ I like the rack as well, nice and clean with plenty of cooling..


----------

